# Plumbing inspection



## home (Mar 19, 2009)

I got a plumbing ispeation done, and passed,but he asked if the floor was broke for the shower drain. I said no, but I can't remember. Do I call there again? Please help. My basement is finnished, do I have to remove the shower now?

Home


----------



## home (Mar 19, 2009)

*Called*

I called back, and another inspector answered, and said everything is hooked up right, so don't worry about it.
Though I still am lolol

Home


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

How does the inspector know everything is hooked up right? If you didn't install the drain or open the floor to check it, there's no way to know whether or not the drain has a trap. Until, of course, your basement starts to stink.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

home said:


> I got a plumbing ispeation done, and passed,but he asked if the floor was broke for the shower drain. I said no, but I can't remember. Do I call there again? Please help. My basement is finnished, do I have to remove the shower now?
> 
> Home


There should have been a rough inspection done on the job to view the installation before the floor was put in. Didn't you have a rough inspection? Why wasn't the plumber here for this?
Ron


----------

